# Massey Harris tractor identification?



## Erin Moore (May 7, 2019)

My son recently found this tractor part buried in mud on his property in Southern Ontario, Canada. Can anyone help identify it, it's age and the tractor it came from? It has the letters 
"MH" and "V176 on it. Thanks for your help!








.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think this is a transmission spur gear, and may be from a Massey Harris # 2 tractor early 1920's vintage. Thanks to TSeaberg over at the Massey collectors association.
http://www.masseycollectors.com/CMS...fileguid=e336cd7b-0749-4f60-a956-314e3fb65626
http://www.masseycollectors.com/CMS...fileguid=7105a24b-0360-4434-8adf-5c06376f3016


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kind of od Pogo that it has a lock bolt with a flat head like a butterfly nut. I am no parts guy but might be for an implement of some kind. This is just my thoughts


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dozer966 said:


> Kind of od Pogo that it has a lock bolt with a flat head like a butterfly nut. I am no parts guy but might be for an implement of some kind. This is just my thoughts


Doesn't appear to be splined or even have a keyway. Nice find.


----------



## Erin Moore (May 7, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I think this is a transmission spur gear, and may be from a Massey Harris # 2 tractor early 1920's vintage. Thanks to TSeaberg over at the Massey collectors association.
> http://www.masseycollectors.com/CMS...fileguid=e336cd7b-0749-4f60-a956-314e3fb65626
> http://www.masseycollectors.com/CMS...fileguid=7105a24b-0360-4434-8adf-5c06376f3016
> View attachment 45215


Thank you so much! Much appreciated!


----------



## Erin Moore (May 7, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> Kind of od Pogo that it has a lock bolt with a flat head like a butterfly nut. I am no parts guy but might be for an implement of some kind. This is just my thoughts


Thanks for your reply ... od Pogo?


----------



## Erin Moore (May 7, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Doesn't appear to be splined or even have a keyway. Nice find.


Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking the thumb screw is the key for the keyway to keep it spinning on the shaft. Perhaps it's off a manure spreader or a threshing machine?!?


----------



## Erin Moore (May 7, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I'm thinking the thumb screw is the key for the keyway to keep it spinning on the shaft. Perhaps it's off a manure spreader or a threshing machine?!?


Do you think the "V167" on the gear means anything?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it may just be a casting number, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Erin Moore (May 7, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I think it may just be a casting number, but I don't know for sure.


Ok, thanks!


----------

